# Broken belt cover bolts, now what?



## jdemp (May 28, 2012)

Didn't use never seize, paying the price. Managed to get all but 3 bolts off. Trying to get the broken bolts out, broke the easy out tool on the first one, moved on the second one and its seized up pretty good also. Stopped before I break the easy out again. Been soaking with penetrating oil since yesterday.

Any ideas??


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Use the smallest easy-out possible so the stub can't expand to the case any farther then tap around the case bolt hole with a hammer to help release the stub as much as possible. While tapping, apply modest pressure on the easy-out. Try back and forth too. If she starts to move, don't get in a hurry, just start working it. You can also apply some heat but be VERY careful not to over-do it


----------



## jdemp (May 28, 2012)

I ran the engine to warm it up good. What i'm scared of is, just about every bolt I took out I had to WORK OUT, like 1/8 of a turn back and forth the whole way. Don't see how im goin to be able to do this with an easy out. Thinking if i'm going to have to drill the bolts out and retap.


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Just work it and take your time , those bolts are a pain in the @@@ , dont re-use any of the good ones either when you go to put it back on , I used hex bolts when I did mine , have'nt had a problem getting them out since .


----------



## jdemp (May 28, 2012)

Belieeeeeve me I took my time. lol Started yesterday and didn't finish (after snapping the 3rd bolt) till noon today. Buddy of mine is a machinist and I think we're going to drill them out and retap. They are seized up in there too bad to get out. 
I have a habit of wanting to keep things factory so the last time I changed my belt I reused the factory bolts, with the exception of one (which I snapped). So I replaced it with a stainless bolt and thats the only bolt that came right out. Needless to say I'll be replacing ALL of the bolts with stainless bolts/washers. I'll just have to be carefull torquing them up, don't think it'll be a prob.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah the stock bolts are way too soft. I have three of mine that have broken off . They are spaced far enough apart that the remaining are enough to seall off the cover. I replaced the bolts on mine with stainless hex head. They don't react to the alum. like standard bolts will.

BFWDP


----------



## jdemp (May 28, 2012)

When I snapped the first one I was able to extract it with the easy out very easy. BUT I snapped it torquing it on so it wasn't seized in. The 3 that I snapped this time are in a row next to one another so got no choice than to fix em. I'd probably fix em anyways don't like leaving loose ends. Just hope we don't have a prob drilling/retapping.


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Just be careful drilling them out a few go right into the motor , drill to deep you'll strike oil


----------

